# 031 Stihl oil leak



## Rayster (Dec 9, 2008)

I have a 031 and when you pour bar oil in it goes out the other side. I will hold some of the oil but not all of it. How do I fix it? Thanks, Ronnie


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Rayster said:


> I have a 031 and when you pour bar oil in it goes out the other side. I will hold some of the oil but not all of it. How do I fix it? Thanks, Ronnie


I would check this first: There's an oil tank vent, that's supposed to let air in but not out on that model. It's just in front of the carb air box, on the back of the crankcase area.

The valve, when it was available, was part# 1113 640 9100. If it is the problem, you could try craigslist or ebay for a junk / ailing unit.


----------

